# Traction band replacement.



## Hutch (Dec 19, 2012)

I have a loco that I bought used at the train show recently. It needs a lot of work and I'm making progress. The drive wheels had rubber that was badly deteriorated. Can I buy these or should I just glue rubber bands on?


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

Local hobby shop can help in the search for replacement traction tires.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

You can certainly buy replacement tires, they're an expendable item. What scale are we talking?


----------



## daveh219 (Sep 16, 2012)

I once had an HO engine the used rubber bands from the motor to the wheels. wish I had never gotten rid of it....


----------



## THE TYCO MAN (Aug 23, 2011)

Some other brands tires will work some times.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

daveh219 said:


> I once had an HO engine the used rubber bands from the motor to the wheels. wish I had never gotten rid of it....


OH OH OH!:retard: I would be more than happy to set you up with another rubber band drive loco!:sly:


----------



## Hutch (Dec 19, 2012)

I asked about this recently at my local hobby shop. The guy told me I was wasting my time and that my old engine wasn't worth fixing. He's probably right but I don't think he should have said that. As this probably won't be a regular runner, I'm sure I'll still have some fun with it. Fortunately, I have a second shop nearby where they're more friendly and have an appreciation for antiques.

I still don't have the bands but I will. This train isn't going in the trash without a fight.

Oh yeah, I've somehow forgotten to get back to this thread. It's HO Gunrunnerjohn.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Hutch said:


> The guy told me I was wasting my time and that my old engine wasn't worth fixing.


Those are the shops I like to browse for about an hour, point out that I just bought that $249 loco in the display case on eBay for $68 including shipping, buy a bottle of paint and leave...:laugh::thumbsup:


----------



## ktcards (Sep 22, 2012)

If you do a search on the bay for robber tires you will find replacement bands. All you need to know is the diameter of the wheel


----------



## THE TYCO MAN (Aug 23, 2011)

Can ya please tell us the make or brand? It'll help.


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

Great help from local hobby shop, to bad.....sounds like he needs a course in "customer sanctification will ensure repeat customer".


----------



## Hutch (Dec 19, 2012)

THE TYCO MAN said:


> Can ya please tell us the make or brand? It'll help.


It's an AHM Tempo Santa Fe diesel.


----------



## THE TYCO MAN (Aug 23, 2011)

Try Calumet trains diesel traction tires.(sold by Bowser and Walther's). I have used a #6 or #7 o-ring and Life Like train set engine tires with success. O-Rings won't help with traction,but, will keep the flanges from digging into the sleepers. Try Model Power and say ya need t-tires from the C-430, or the C-415 (Mehano diesels).


----------



## Hutch (Dec 19, 2012)

THE TYCO MAN said:


> Try Calumet trains diesel traction tires.(sold by Bowser and Walther's). I have used a #6 or #7 o-ring and Life Like train set engine tires with success. O-Rings won't help with traction,but, will keep the flanges from digging into the sleepers. Try Model Power and say ya need t-tires from the C-430, or the C-415 (Mehano diesels).


Thanks. I don't know why but the shipping is more than the package which would fit in an ordinary envelope with a stamp on it. Almost 9 dollars to ship a 6 dollar item. I'll have to wait until I need to buy more stuff.


----------

